# HomePod Mini ne lit rien de ma bibliothèque



## jeltaria (19 Novembre 2020)

Hello, je viens de recevoir le HomePod mini et il ne trouve rien de ma bibliothèque musicale. 
Que ce soit playlists ou morceaux ou albums, il dit qu’il ne trouve pas et considère qu’il n’y a rien, il ne lit que le contenu d’Apple music. 

J’ai déjà tenté de le réinitialiser entièrement mais rien n’y fait [emoji853]

Quelqu’une aurait une solution ?

Merci...


----------



## StéphanH (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Si tu parles de la bibliothèque locale à ton iPhone, cela me semble normal. 
Il ne lit qu’Apple Music si tu passes par Siri. Sinon, tu peux lancer une playlist sur ton iPhone et la diffuser sur tes HomePod en Airplay.


----------



## iBaby (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir, est-il question de la bibliothèque iTunes de ton Mac ? Car je crains bien – sous réserve que je n’ai pas de Mac sous la main – que le Siri du HomePod n’aille pas chercher dans la bibliothèque iTunes. Il va piocher dans Apple Music. Si tu souhaites lui envoyer ta propre musique, tu peux le faire depuis ton Mac en AirPlay, comme avec une télécommande.

PS : Siri, si tu écoutes des titres aux noms complexes, ne saura pas les lancer, ni sur Apple Music, ni nulle part. À moins de trouver la formule magique. C’est pourquoi il lui faut souvent, sauf sur des artistes / albums de pop rock etc. music aux dilemmes simples, il lui faut souvent une « télécommande ». Il est plus performant en anglais.


----------



## Madalvée (19 Novembre 2020)

De ta bibliothèque il ne peut lire que les morceaux achetés sur le store, je crois.


----------



## StéphanH (19 Novembre 2020)

Une piste (issue du support Apple) :
_Si vous vous abonnez à Apple Music, vous pouvez activer la synchronisation de la bibliothèque pour accéder à votre bibliothèque musicale et aux morceaux que vous avez téléchargés à partir d’Apple Music sur tous vos appareils._


----------



## jeltaria (19 Novembre 2020)

Je suis abonnée à Apple Music, donc toutes mes playlists sont partagées partout, iPhone, iPad, Mac...
Le HomePod ne reconnaît aucune de mes playlists et quand je lui dis « joue un morceau de ma bibliothèque », il me répond « votre bibliothèque est vide ».
J’ai trouvé des articles en anglais parlant de ce bug qui recommandent de réinitialiser le HomePod, je l’ai fait mais ça ne change rien.

en revanche effectivement, si je passe par mon iPhone manuellement sans Siri, il est capable de jouer ces playlists / morceaux.

Je trouve hallucinant que ça ne puisse pas être le cas avec Siri, quand même !


----------



## iBaby (20 Novembre 2020)

J’avais cru comprendre qu’il s’agissait d’une bibliothèque iTunes, pardon. Oui en effet c’est pas normal.

Dans les réglages du HomePod de l’app Maison, c’est bien le même compte que pour Apple Music qui est enregistré comme « Compte par défaut » ?


----------



## jeltaria (20 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> J’avais cru comprendre qu’il s’agissait d’une bibliothèque iTunes, pardon. Oui en effet c’est pas normal.
> 
> Dans les réglages du HomePod de l’app Maison, c’est bien le même compte que pour Apple Music qui est enregistré comme « Compte par défaut » ?



J’ai aussi des artistes et morceaux mais le HomePod ne reconnaît rien du tout, il me dit que c’est vide [emoji853]


----------



## iBaby (20 Novembre 2020)

jeltaria a dit:


> J’ai aussi des artistes et morceaux mais le HomePod ne reconnaît rien du tout, il me dit que c’est vide [emoji853]



Et sur ce point précis, as-tu vérifié ?


iBaby a dit:


> Dans les réglages du HomePod de l’app Maison, c’est bien le même compte que pour Apple Music qui est enregistré comme « Compte par défaut » ?


----------



## StéphanH (20 Novembre 2020)

A première vue, cela fonctionne chez moi. 
(Apple Music et synchro bibliothèque activée)
Le HomePod me lance bien des albums de ma bibliothèque lorsque je le demande. 
(Mais sa réponse ne fignolas explicitement qu’il le joue depuis cette bibliothèque)


----------



## taxman (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon HomePod Mini aujourd'hui, et j'avais le meme problème, lorsque je demandais à siri une playlist, celui ci allait piocher sur apple music et pas mes playlists perso. Apres avoir fait la mise a jour en 14.2, cela fonctionne parfaitement.
Si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## jeltaria (24 Novembre 2020)

Alors cela n'a pas fonctionné du tout la première journée, et le lendemain, quand j'ai appelé Apple, ça s'est magiquement mis à jour et ça s'est mis à marcher 
Merci pour votre soutien ^^


----------

